# My pet duck! (Pictures)



## Annah (Jun 26, 2013)

This is my pet duck, Ginger. (He is a boy; mistaken for a girl) I am about to write a lot, thank you to everyone who takes the time to read it! 

I found this amazing animal at my local park. He was only a month old, and I just fell in love with his sweet face, blue eyes & grey head. I begged my parents to take him home... they said no. Well, yeah... I was heartbroken. But, I returned to the park about a week later & saw this wonderful creature sitting in shallow water with his bill halfway dipped into the water & his eyes closed. He was extremely sick & dying. Now, my parents let me take him home. We gave him baths everyday & fed him bugs, grass & such. He got 100% better in a few days! At this point, my parents knew I was very, VERY attached! He was quickly becoming my baby. They let me keep him!  I'm proud to say, he is still my baby SIX years later! His birthday is August 1st, he just turned 6. :] I first called him mine when I was 12, now I am 18 and he is my world. I hope to have him for many more years, he's the love of my life!

Pictures vvvvvv


----------



## Honeydew (Jun 16, 2013)

I freaking love ducks. That's awesome.


----------



## Hero-wuff (Sep 27, 2012)

Haha aaawwwwwh he is a strange looking duck, I'm used to just seeing the brown ducks here in England.
He is adorable, I bet he makes a great pet :3


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Laylicorn (Aug 14, 2013)

He's so cool! I love ducks.


----------



## cassieb (Aug 6, 2013)

I had two ducks!!! Does he still follow you around? I had a male and a female, one day I was outside watching them swim in their pool and I thought Franklin was trying to kill Abby by drowning her!! I called the vet and separated them. Turns out that's how they mate. Oooooops


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TexasRatties (Jun 2, 2013)

He is so cool looking I don't think we have ducks like that here in Texas.


----------



## rivergirl10 (Jun 8, 2013)

Awww.. That's awesome! I rescued a male mallard last year who had broken wing. He was really young but super cute. Lived in my bathroom for three months until he could fly. His name was lucky and he would follow me every where and try to sit on my lap. Later I let him be with a wild flock down the river from my house. I really hope he is still happy and alive  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## watts300 (Aug 3, 2013)

If I had a duck, I simply wouldn't be able to resist calling him Donald. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elliot (Sep 8, 2013)

Awh! What an adorable duck! Quite strange looking, if I may say so myself! I've always wanted a duck. I don't like birds in general, but when we got two of our four bunnies at a farmer market once, we almost got baby ducks!  I still want them, though! They're just too cute..


----------



## JLSaufl (Jan 20, 2013)

What a beauty. Does he just stay by you in your yard? My parent's have a pair of mallards that always nest in their yard. One year one of the babies decided my mom was her mom and wouldn't leave her side. Unable to care for a duckling he was given to our local animal sanctuary where he was able to grow up with other ducks. I'm jealous you have a pet duck.  They're such beautiful animals. 

Here's some pictures of for the short time we had time. 

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1456873626976&set=a.1269468821973.2041059.1387436904&type=3&theater
[URL="https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1456858786605&set=a.1269468821973.2041059.1387436904&type=3&theater"]https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1456858786605&set=a.1269468821973.2041059.1387436904&type=3&theater
[URL="https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1456719223116&set=a.1269468821973.2041059.1387436904&type=3&theater"]https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1456719223116&set=a.1269468821973.2041059.1387436904&type=3&theater
[URL="https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1456704542749&set=a.1269468821973.2041059.1387436904&type=3&theater"]https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1456704542749&set=a.1269468821973.2041059.1387436904&type=3&theater
[URL]https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1456697742579&set=a.1269468821973.2041059.1387436904&type=3&theater[/URL][/URL][/URL][/URL]


----------

